# Frontier OEM roof rack



## dave256 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have an '04 Crew Cab XE long bed with the 5-speed (fun!). A few months back, I bought an OEM roof rack off of eBay. I purchased the OEM roof reinforcement braces that go on the underside of the roof to support the OEM roof rack. Has anyone out there installed the OEM roof rack on their truck that didn't originally come with the roof rack? If so, any hints on pinpointing the exact locations where to drill the holes in the roof? Thanks.


----------



## johnnyxb9 (Mar 23, 2004)

I would find a truck with one on it and take some reference measurements. Possibly test drive one and bring a tape and notebook


----------



## dave256 (Jan 13, 2006)

johnnyxb9 said:


> I would find a truck with one on it and take some reference measurements. Possibly test drive one and bring a tape and notebook


Thanks, johnnyxb9. Found out that a friend of mine just so happens to have the same year Frontier crewcab as mine except with the higher trim level (with roof rack). I'll take measurements. May be simpler for me to just unbolt his rack from his truck, place it atop my roof, and mark the holes with a sharpie pen.


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

The most reliable way would be to take measurements and make a cardboard template and tape it to your truck. BE careful!!!


----------

